
Preparing South African youth for the 4th industrial revolution - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2018/03/05/anda-ngcaba-born-to-be-free-south-africa/
======
spacestuff387
Interesting article. If we take it as a given that software programming talent
(main requirement for success of fourth industrial revolution - also an
assumption) is mainly genetic or some other inherent aptitude that is spread
globally, then the number of African software engineers is vastly
underrepresented in Silicon Valley or really anywhere. That's the set of
assumptions that drives these guys: [https://andela.com/](https://andela.com/)
They allow tech companies to outsource programming work to best of the best of
Africa just like India before and Eastern Europe now. Maybe they, and
companies that believe in the same thesis, can add to solutions that overcome
the lack of hardware problem. MITs $100 laptop challenge doesn't seem to have
done the job.

